# AMD 64



## adityaksharma (Apr 20, 2005)

i plan to upgrade and i wanted to know if amd 64 does run 32 bit apps smoothly and if i upgrade which graphics card should i go with 


thx


----------



## icecoolz (Apr 20, 2005)

Yes AMD64's will run 32 bit apps as it has native support for 32 bit applications. 

Whats ur budget w.r.t the graphics card ?


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Apr 21, 2005)

You won't find any difference at all with 64bit unless you're using 64bit apps on a 64bit OS.

Go for socket 764 as both mobos and cpu's are cheap.


----------



## akshayt (Apr 21, 2005)

with 939,who said there is much increase in price for cpu,maybe 100-200
also,it is the case of intel 423 and 478 socket,outdated ...


----------



## TheKing (Apr 25, 2005)

hi,
@icecoolz - there's a 64 bit ver of XP out.

@ akshayt - hi there m8, which 939 mboard would u recomend? Also, could u post their prices?

thx in adv
NJoy!


----------



## icecoolz (Apr 25, 2005)

TheKing: 

Yes I know that the 64 bit version of XP is out. But that is not his question though is it mate  He wants to know if he can run 32 bit apps if he buys a 64 bit processor thats all


----------



## akshayt (Apr 25, 2005)

with 64bit os and 64bit app you may increase true performacne increase,maybe even 30%!


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 25, 2005)

Regarding the orignal Q the ans is Yes a 64 bit system runs 32 bit apps smoothly and without any glitch.


----------



## akshayt (Apr 26, 2005)

but isn't the 64bit os just release candidate 2 and isn't it beta and i read that it is avaialbe as free download from the site.
confirm this


approc prices,maybe a bit old though how mcuh will they reduce in 2-4weeks a bit more or less time etc
939mobo
asus a8n sli,11800
dlx,12750

msi nforce 4 may come for 9-10k

checper mobos are also available.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 26, 2005)

To work with the true 64 bit OS load any linux distro all have 64 bit varients.


----------



## icecoolz (Apr 27, 2005)

Windows 64 bit is officially out mate. Check the MS site  And if you have genuine copy of windows XP 32 bit you can exchange it for a 64 bit for free as well  Wonder if any Linux distros do that...hmmmm


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 27, 2005)

Linux has the 64 bit versions in for the oast year or so they are all stable operating versions no beta or thing. Miles ahead of windows in this one....


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Apr 27, 2005)

icecoolz said:
			
		

> And if you have genuine copy of windows XP 32 bit you can exchange it for a 64 bit for free as well  Wonder if any Linux distros do that...hmmmm



Where? Where? Will they pay for postage too?


----------



## icecoolz (Apr 27, 2005)

pradeep_chauhan said:
			
		

> Linux has the 64 bit versions in for the oast year or so they are all stable operating versions no beta or thing. Miles ahead of windows in this one....



I still got to pay for it and I dont get it as a free upgrade mate thats all I was tryin to say  

Keith: 

I don't exactly know where you can get it since I have no intention of getting a 64 bit OS as of now. but more info here: 

*news.com.com/Microsoft+nears+release+of+64-bit+Windows/2100-1016_3-5481660.html?tag=nefd.top

and this: 

*www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/64bit/upgrade/default.mspx


----------



## sidewinder (Apr 27, 2005)

hey... xp 64 bit supports 32 bit applications but i think its still in its beta stage


----------



## pakkasir (Apr 28, 2005)

This is out of context, but is the pirated version of Win.XP  64bit commonly available   ??


----------



## icecoolz (Apr 28, 2005)

now ur askin for trouble. If you wanna discuss this then plz take it offline.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 28, 2005)

The so called pireted version of win xp  64 is the beta version which was a free download.


----------



## akshayt (Apr 28, 2005)

how can you call that pirated?


----------



## icecoolz (Apr 28, 2005)

errrr...akshay...thats why he said "the so called pirated" :roll:


----------



## akshayt (Apr 29, 2005)

if microsoft wants to give something for free on its site,what is wrong?


----------



## gamefreak14 (Apr 29, 2005)

> If that isn’t a virtual minefield I don’t know what is. You risk to go from a perfectly working system running 32-bit Windows XP, to a non working 64-bit Windows XP and lose your 32-bit Windows XP product key in the process without the ability to go back. To further frustrate end users Microsoft makes very clear that the installation of Windows XP 64-bit will void any support with your PC manufacturer. One free support call will be provided by Microsoft for any installation-related issues whereas additional calls to Microsoft support will be available on a pay-per-incident basis. If that doesn’t convince you to steer clear of Windows XP 64-bit for now you must either be really foolhardy or be feeling exceptionally lucky today,


Read more here *www.hardwareanalysis.com/content/article/1795/


----------



## icecoolz (Apr 29, 2005)

what the ? Geez...thanks for the info gamer..Now MS is being fool hardy....


----------

